# Repairing gaps between tang and scale?



## Ericfg (Dec 10, 2020)

What can I fill the gaps on my older Western knife handles, especially by the bolster area where it seems the wood has dried away? Is an epoxy the best bet as a filler? Or maybe silicon caulking?
Here are some images of a 1950s or so German knife with the gaps I'm experiencing. Images include views from the spine andfrom the edge.
The last image is very interesting as it shows the V grind very well, although the focus is not quite perfect. The spine thickness is only 2mm.


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 10, 2020)

I've used epoxy to good effect in the past. You can get dark grey epoxies if you want, tho with dark coloured scales clear epoxy is going to be barely noticeable anyway.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 10, 2020)

Soak the handles in mineral oil? Probably pulling away from drying out. Epoxy whatever gaps are left over.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 10, 2020)

I second the long soak in mineral oil- literally a day or two. That often fixes or greatly minimizes the gaps. If remaining gaps are small you can wet sand with Tru-oil and pack the slurry into the gaps for an exact color match.


----------



## McMan (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd try mineral oil and then beeswax. Soften the beeswax in the microwave till spreadable. Work it into the gaps and let harden. Once it's hard, you can hand-buff off the excess. Beeswax and mineral oil are sympatico. I don't think mineral oil then epoxy like each other.
I've also used JB weld and it held up well. It can be flaky if it's too thin though.


----------

